# Question to establiahed Importers



## Reptile Empress (6 mo ago)

To the importers that have imported quite a lot.
What's your method of reptile care after receiving?
After importing, would you consider exporting?
Do you sell parts of your order before receiving them? 
What is in your opinion, bad business when selling imported reptiles?

Just wondering everyone's experience/opinion on these.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

You post is quite vague as it doesn't state where the animals are going to/from, this matters as the answer will vary. What exactly are you trying to find out about? 

I doubt you will get much response, not many 'importers' on here.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I am not experienced at all but I have imported once from South Africa and again from Ukraine. For me (I can only speak of my own experience) the animals were for my own collection and not for resale - in terms of acclimatisation my advice is to ensure they are well hydrated and give them time to settle before messing around too much with them.

Also, a great deal of trust must be shown in the person you are sending money too on the other side of the world. Careful consideration should be given to ensure that the animals you are wishing to import can't be purchased locally (within your own country) as although the animals themselves may be cheaper, by the time you add on import charges, vet certificates, flights, couriers, VAT etc it may not be worth your time or the hassle. 

I have never exported as such although I have sent animals over to Europe prior to Brexit and the ony thing I done specifically was to not feed the animals for a week prior to shipping - this way they are less likely to regurgitate and / or deficate while in transit.

Not sure if this is the response you are looking for but that is all I got!!


----------



## Reptile Empress (6 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> You post is quite vague as it doesn't state where the animals are going to/from, this matters as the answer will vary. What exactly are you trying to find out about?
> 
> I doubt you will get much response, not many 'importers' on here.


The reptiles are coming from other countries ex. Indonesia. Going to my facility. 

I'm trying to find out the best care methods for after arrival. I am used to getting wholesale imports from big companies that allow the reptiles to arrive near deaths door its like they don't feed them, de-worm, or give them anything. I can mend those and tame those, but I don't want to get there with mine. I have separate enclosures for all of them, I got friends to help change water 3 times a day also monitor feedings, and I have panacur. I am going to wait one week to feed them up before I give them panacur. If there are more care methods I would like to add to a regime. 
Also just wondering if an importer imported, have they considered exporting or not worth the work? 
The next question meant, if you make a order for your shop, do you pre-sell your reptiles in the order? Just don't know what's actually expected of me.

Whats bad business when selling imported reptiles? Is there a way to do it wrong? Besides not caring for them, that's a given.


----------



## Reptile Empress (6 mo ago)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> I am not experienced at all but I have imported once from South Africa and again from Ukraine. For me (I can only speak of my own experience) the animals were for my own collection and not for resale - in terms of acclimatisation my advice is to ensure they are well hydrated and give them time to settle before messing around too much with them.
> 
> Also, a great deal of trust must be shown in the person you are sending money too on the other side of the world. Careful consideration should be given to ensure that the animals you are wishing to import can't be purchased locally (within your own country) as although the animals themselves may be cheaper, by the time you add on import charges, vet certificates, flights, couriers, VAT etc it may not be worth your time or the hassle.
> 
> ...


No this is what I want to see, your experience. Thank you


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Wild caught reptiles are not for everyone and they require specialist care not only from you but any never potential owner. 

I would be 100% truthful as to the origin of the animals and what you have done since they come into your possession. I knew what I was getting with my animals so I was fully prepared - for me, it was a positive experience on both occasions. 



Reptile Empress said:


> Whats bad business when selling imported reptiles? Is there a way to do it wrong? Besides not caring for them, that's a given.


----------



## Reptile Empress (6 mo ago)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Wild caught reptiles are not for everyone and they require specialist care not only from you but any never potential owner.
> 
> I would be 100% truthful as to the origin of the animals and what you have done since they come into your possession. I knew what I was getting with my animals so I was fully prepared - for me, it was a positive experience on both occasions.


I'm hoping if I give them really good care and a start to socialization that the name of wild caught won't be so ugly anymore  too many sales happen by big companies that don't give them care.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Something else to consider of course is the fact that the animals have been ethically sourced.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Reptile Empress said:


> I'm hoping if I give them really good care and a start to socialization that the name of wild caught won't be so ugly anymore  too many sales happen by big companies that don't give them care.


You cannot socialize wild reptiles.
From reading your posts the instant impression I get is that you have never imported before, and have decided to set yourself up as a dealer of wild caught animals.
If that's the case then I think you need to do a lot more research than just asking an open question here.
I'm assuming you are also aware of the international laws around certain species? The permits they need for import, export and re-export?
Your plan to treat everything with panacur is a bit like a doctor treating every patient with penicillin.


----------



## Reptile Empress (6 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> You cannot socialize wild reptiles.
> From reading your posts the instant impression I get is that you have never imported before, and have decided to set yourself up as a dealer of wild caught animals.
> If that's the case then I think you need to do a lot more research than just asking an open question here.
> I'm assuming you are also aware of the international laws around certain species? The permits they need for import, export and re-export?
> Your plan to treat everything with panacur is a bit like a doctor treating every patient with penicillin.


You can socialize them. I am specializing in imported monitors. Before I decided to get a import license and research cites and find a clearance broker, and get transport from the port to my airport. I was buying from a big importer company and a smaller importer company. The big one would offer dying reptiles that I got back into health and socialized them to where they will climb on my hand before sale. The smaller company would treat their reptiles right and care about them, so when I received them it was more about feeding and taming. I have 6 personal pet monitors that are WC that are extremely tame and sweet. Some of them enjoy head rubs more than my one CB monitor. WC are pretty smart and workable if you don't stress them out and let them choose to be handled. 
So I did my research, but additional info would be great since my order is coming next month. I'm not asking anyone how to apply for a license, know my LA port, get my reputable supplier, know all the cites, find my clearance broker, research the species I want to bring in, or get my crate forwarded to my airport in delta cargo.
It's new, so its scary so someone with familiarity talking about the subject in general with their experience is helpful I thought.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

If this is specifically about monitors then asking in the snake section isn't the best idea!
It will probably be a good idea to repost in the lizard section and make clear from the start that your plans involve monitors. There are a small number of people on here with a lot of experience with monitors who may be able to give you some meaningful advice


----------



## Reptile Empress (6 mo ago)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Something else to consider of course is the fact that the animals have been ethically sourced.





ian14 said:


> If this is specifically about monitors then asking in the snake section isn't the best idea!
> It will probably be a good idea to repost in the lizard section and make clear from the start that your plans involve monitors. There are a small number of people on here with a lot of experience with monitors who may be able to give you some meaningful advice


I'm new to this forum, I figured most importers import snakes and lizards. My questions were more general and not about socialization in my original post.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Reptile Empress said:


> I'm new to this forum, I figured most importers import snakes and lizards. My questions were more general and not about socialization in my original post.


No, but if you are looking specifically at importing monitors, as you have said, then there is little point posting in the snake section.
It should be quite simple to see that the forum is separated into specific sections. While the snake section is the busiest, if you are looking for advice on importing and acclimatising monitors then it stands to reason that the place to ask is in the lizard section.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I have imported CITES and non-CITES CB animals from Europe to the UK a lot, both before and after Brexit (where rules/regulations changed). Just like Fraser this was always for myself and not for reselling the animals, in terms of animal health/welfare/etc it isn't that difficult if they're CB and from a trustworthy source. 

For WC you need to ask the exporter what they do to the animals prior to shipping so you know how to treat them when they arrive. In my opinion regardless as to if you want to socialise them or not (which in my opinion is nonsense) you should leave them alone as much as possible for at least a week or so upon arrival and only offer them food and water as needed. 

This forum is UK based, we have different laws here compared to the US and becoming an importer who is licensed to sell animals is actually quite difficult; not to mention the fact that British people seem much more adverse to buying WC animals. WC animals are much more prevalent in the states, you're honestly better off asking around more in your country. Mainland European reptile breeders, like the Germans, are the best in the world and with them only a short distance away we don't really need to import WC animals, and with stricter and stricter laws coming into practice we don't get much diversity coming in on wild shipments now anyway. Most Varanids are banned now, along with a large array of Madagascan species etc.


----------

